# Minolta MD to Canon EOS | Adapter + Auto focus?



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey everyone and canon gurus... got one for you.

I have a Mindolta X700 and some nice Rokkor and Rokkor-X lenses I would love to try and use on my 7D.

Does anyone have any experience with the adapters that are out there? If so, which one works for you?

Yes, I can find them by searching... need some real opinions here...

Also, is there an adapter that will auto focus? Is that possible? Does the 7D have an auto focus motor built into the body (Why don't I know this yet...)?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 4, 2012)

No one has anything????


----------

